# Best SS rear hub?



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone have pro/cons for Surly, Paul or DMR?


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Pro-Simple

Con-Free Wheel


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

*Who? What? Never head of him...*

Are you putting me on?


----------



## skidmark (Mar 9, 2004)

With an ENO freewheel: Phil Wood

With a freehub: DT Swiss


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

The best SS hub....

Phil Wood

Next question?  

Honestly though, superb fabrication, excellent flange width for a strong wheel, bearings that will outlast your kid's college loans, and darn pretty to boot.

cheers,

rody


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Surly is a bit heavy but durable, simple, cheap. With a WI it's great.
Phil Wood is everything the Surly is, but better.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Freewheels: More Classic
Best hubs are the White Industries or Phil Woods
Best Freewheels are the White Industries (hands down)

Problem with freewheels is that they tend to be quite heavier and it costs much more (especially if you're running White's) to change out gears. You also have to use a "made for single speed hub that you can not use on a geared bike.


Freehubs (cassete style): More high tech
Best SS specific hubs are Industry 9's, Chris Kings, Hadleys, and DT Swiss'
Best Cogs are Chris Kings in stainless steel, but anything with a wide base and not made of alumnium will be just fine.

Pros are that they are lighter, and it's easy and inexpensive to swap out cogs (3 King cogs are cheaper than one high end freewheel). Also, you can use a standard 9 speed wheel with spacers for SS, or if you get a SS specific one, it has a wider spacing between the spokes and zero dish, which makes for a stronger wheel. You also will get a better (more) enguagement points for quicker engagement. Even on the SS specific wheel, you can usually fit 4-5 cogs on there to run a few gears if you feel the urge.

Right now I'm riding on White Industries hubs and freewheels and love everything about them, but I have a set of Industry 9 SS wheels on the way and look forward to have something lighter and something I can swap out a cog on a whim when I hit the trails with long technical climbs.


----------



## spudpatchboy (Feb 5, 2007)

+1 for Phil Wood


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

skidmark said:


> With an ENO freewheel: Phil Wood
> 
> With a freehub: DT Swiss


DING. DING. DING. we've got a winner! tell him what's he's won.

that's right, you get longevity, great looks, and no maintenance for 3 years. you also get unlimited miles and unparalleled durability with proper care. that's right, the two best SS hub options.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

skidmark said:


> With an ENO freewheel: Phil Wood
> 
> With a freehub: DT Swiss


i agree, i'd personally toss in the american classic hub if you want lightness.


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

actually.......just had an american classic hub turn into crap. i feel like those bearings are too lightweight/poorly made to stand up to SS well. was a great and very light hub till then....


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

White Ind...and Phil


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

thesenator said:


> Anyone have pro/cons for Surly, Paul or DMR?


Of the 3, I have wheels built with Surly and Paul hubs. Both have been very reliable and are very user friendly requiring no special tools. The Paul hubs are much lighter, and have a bearing adjusting system similar to what Campagnolo is using so you can adjust the bearings while the wheel is on the bike.

I also have a DT Swiss 240 SS hub. I built this wheel because I finally could afford to treat myself to a DT 240 after lusting for one for about 13 years.
Pros for the DT are quick engagement, reputation for reliability, weight, and ease of changing gearing.
Ironically, I haven't changed my gearing since I got it.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I have more SS than one can shake a stick at and have found the BEST hub to be Philwood hands down. Of course pair the hub up with a White freewheel.

I9 would be my second stringer, King third.


----------



## lama (Feb 25, 2006)

CB2 said:


> Of the 3, I have wheels built with Surly and Paul hubs. Both have been very reliable and are very user friendly requiring no special tools. The Paul hubs are much lighter, and have a bearing adjusting system similar to what Campagnolo is using so you can adjust the bearings while the wheel is on the bike.
> 
> I also have a DT Swiss 240 SS hub. I built this wheel because I finally could afford to treat myself to a DT 240 after lusting for one for about 13 years.
> Pros for the DT are quick engagement, reputation for reliability, weight, and ease of changing gearing.
> Ironically, I haven't changed my gearing since I got it.


Sorry, but the DT only has 18 points of engagement, which is probably as low as any hub on the market. I love DT 240s and have two sets, but the engagement is lacking. I just sold a DT singlespeed hub and will replace it with a King simply because I'd prefer the 72 points of engagement..


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

With me, I9 SS is first, their engagement is fantastic. Next is King. Both of these have excellent engagement and work well. My DT 240 SS hub has very slow engagement.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Fast enough for me I guess.
It is as fast as the WI ENO freewheels I have used, and much faster than the Shimano freewheels and freehubs I have used.
Bottom line for me is it gets the job done, and hasn't let me down.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

thesenator said:


> Anyone have pro/cons for Surly, Paul or DMR?


Phil Wood = heavy & expensive. Paul hubs are about half the weight, much cheaper and arguably as good a hub in every important way other than finish.

American Classic has no place in a "best hub" discussion.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

i roll on an ENO rear hub. it's symmetrical, so it builds up really nicely, and it's strong like bull.

and of course... all the hub bub about ENO freewheels is so true. if you get any other freewheel, you're just missing out. a lot of hubs have about 24 engagement points. the 36 of the ENO is so right.

white industries makes a killer product, and they don't price gouge you for it. i wouldn't mind a phil wood hub, but i can't justify the price.

anyway. cheers, and GL.


----------



## dropspace (Jan 1, 2007)

paul word ss hub and white industries 16/18 dos eno freewheel

WI has an 18t trials freewheel if you want more engagement, but it would be overkill for me


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

I like my White ENO. It was new in early '05, picked it up from a friend that Sept and just yesterday I put new bearings in it. It's anchored a few different hoops, and with the fresh bearings I swapped from eccentric to a centered axle and now it's bolted up to my Jabber with a new Duster rim. A few minutes with a rag and the Mother's polish and it's blingin' like new again. Expecting manymanymany more sweet miles out of this hub.


----------



## Jersey Rob (Feb 15, 2008)

King iso ss hub with stainless King cog.....job done


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

best? Geared king with a spacer kit.


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> Freewheels: More Classic
> Best hubs are the White Industries or Phil Woods
> Best Freewheels are the White Industries (hands down)
> 
> ...


Do the King stainless cogs have a wide base? Will they mess up my aluminum freehub body?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

AC hubs are definitely race day only types of hubs I'd say. I have seen many turn crunchy or bust.

Yeah, the Chris King cogs definitely have a wide base.


----------



## jtompilot (Sep 14, 2005)

I have to agree that the DT hub engagement is lacking. When I switch between my geared CK and my SS DT240 the swiss hubs really annoy me.


----------



## marinti (Dec 19, 2005)

jtompilot said:


> I have to agree that the DT hub engagement is lacking. When I switch between my geared CK and my SS DT240 the swiss hubs really annoy me.


That maybe true, but i've seen more problems with a king than with a dt240s hub


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

nspace said:


> Yeah, the Chris King cogs definitely have a wide base.


Thanks but will they chew-up my aluminum freehub body?


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

stephen11364 said:


> Thanks but will they chew-up my aluminum freehub body?


They shouldn't, that is the whole idea behind the wide base. The cheap stamped thin steel cogs that only have a 1-2mm base will however.


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

stephen11364 said:


> Thanks but will they chew-up my aluminum freehub body?


Kings wide base cogs are designed to run on Kings aluminum SS freehub body.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I really like my Hope , feels very strong.

My only complain , noisy as hell !!!!!


----------



## stephen11364 (Jan 31, 2004)

I have a Hope also and it is by far the loudest hub I have ever heard! - Thanks to all for the responses.


----------



## bykegnurd (Jun 8, 2005)

*I've tried em all...*

I had a Paul Comp, WI, Phil, AM Classic and now King hubs...

King hubs can be touchy and need some adjustment, but don't have catastrophic failures too often. I like the ease of switching gearing.

My Phil hub was a boat anchor... Unless it will outlast a nuclear blast, I don't see how it's worth it. If I were ever going to go back to a FW, I'd stick with WI hub/WI freewheel.

AM Classic bearings are actually made of adobe.


----------



## philb-kiwi (May 11, 2008)

Best freewheel: Surly with White ENO freewheel - fantastic
Best freehub: I'd say HOPE!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Freewheel def. White Industries ENO ---- trials for the extra engagement points! On par with Chris King from what has been read.

As for hubs? So many great hubs from so many US based makers. How about california to start? White Industries, Phil Wood, and how about PAUL? I just jacked the pic from an eslay auction just now.


----------



## emwarble (Aug 6, 2006)

I will weigh my Phil Wood Wheel tomorrow with a freewheel and then a 16 cog. With the SLR option and QR, I think they are very similar to the WI hubs. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it, but the Pauls and WI are not that much lighter. Yes, even more expensive with extra options, but half the weight, no way. Also I can ride fixed with two brakes in the winter and off road, with the WI i used a tomi cog. Love WI, they were my first choice for drive train, second choice for Hubs.


----------



## DiDaDunlop (Oct 22, 2005)

HOPE trials/singlespeed.

Loud, not extremely heavy nor light. But very affordable and pretty bombproof. Easy to change bearings when necessary, (altough mine spin as new after 2 years of clydesdale use)


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

I love my Hope Pro 2 bolt on. Admittedly its the only single speed specific hub that I have ever ridden.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

I was pretty fed up with my Spot, I guess i got 5 yrs with one bearing replacement only 1yr ago and they went again:madman: On a tight budget got a Surly hub mated up to a WI freewheel. On my 69er rigid, first ride on the new hub lastnight, Nice!


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.psyclestore.com/products/Misfit-Psycles-SS-Rear-Disc-Hub.html#

Any thoughts on these? From what I can tell, these are a bit beefed up, 4 bearings, etc, from others made by this manufacturer. I cannot fathom the weight unless this also includes the cog. Even taking into consideration the bolt on axle, etc, it seems to be way more than I would expect.


----------



## Nonracerrichie (Dec 20, 2005)

Surly are my favorite. WI freewheel only way to go. I like Pauls now with the locking ring for bearing adjustment. I had an early generation where the tension ring didn't lock in place.


----------



## Mattypo1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Paul Word & Fhub are the best hands down


----------



## jkcustom (Sep 29, 2007)

Another thumbs up for the Paul WORD and FHUB combo.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Paul WORD & FHUB, awesome. Phil Wood Single Speed Disc Hubs, up front pressure:


----------

